# need recptes for tree rats.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Need to know somedifferent ways to fix them besides stew.

 Al


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Nothing fancy here...simply brown and bake.
Cut up...coat in frying magic, brown in 1/2 lard & 1/2 olive oil, season to taste....bake in 325 oven for at least an hour. 
Tastes a lot like pheasant,,,only better! :bartime:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Cut up, flour and fry in peanut oil. Remove meat and grease, except for about three tablespoons - add enough flour to brown and make gravy. Add sliced onion an bring to boil. Add meat and cook for 90 min until tender. Serve over rice.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Found A bunch of recipes.

*Bacon Wrapped Squirrel*~ squirrel legs, front or rear, amount depends upon how hungry you are
~ beer
~ garlic powder
~ pepper
~ salt
~ minced onion
~ hickory smoked bacon

Soak the legs in beer for 2 - 3 hours. Remove and drain.

Sprinkle to taste with garlic powder, pepper, salt and the minced onion.

Wrap each leg with bacon. Secure with toothpicks if necessary.

Place on hot grill. Cook over medium heat until cooked through.

Serve with your favorite sides.

Of course the beer is optional

******** Squirrel Fry *

squirrel legs, amount depends on how many you have or how hungry you are.
~ 2 eggs
~ 1 tbsp ketchup
~ salt and pepper
~ 1 can beer
~ Drakes batter
~ butter

Beat the eggs in a medium bowl. Add the ketchup. Salt and pepper to taste

Add 1/2 can of beer and drink the rest. (you don't want to waste it!) Mix well.

Put some of the Drakes batter in a shallow dish.

Melt several tablespoons of butter in a skillet over medium-low heat.

Dip the squirrel into the egg mixture and then roll in the Drakes. Repeat for thicker coating.

Add to the skillet and cook until golden brown. Turn as needed.

Serve with mashed potatoes and cream corn.

Again the beer is optional

Enjoy. 
*
Squirrel Salad*
3 squirrels
~ 1/4 - 1/2 cup mayo
~ 1 medium onion, finely chopped
~ 2 tbsp sweet relish
~ 1/2 cup finely chopped celery
~ 3 boiled eggs
~ 1 tsp brown spicy mustard
~ purple grapes
~ toasted almond slices
~ salt and pepper

Place the squirrels in a pressure cooker for 8 minutes. Remove and let cool.

Once cool, remove the meat from the bones. Chop into small pieces.

In a bowl, stir together the meat, mayo, onion, relish, celery, eggs and mustard. Add salt and pepper to taste.

Slice as many grapes as you want in half and add to the salad. Add almonds to taste and stir together.

Serve on toasted French bread.

Enjoy.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

*Some Weirdo's Fried Squirrel*

1 - 2 squirrels, cut into serving pieces
~ 1 - 2 eggs, beaten
~ flour
~ Weber's Chicago Steak Seasoning or seasoning salt
~ oil

Beat the egg(s) in a shallow bowl.

In another bowl, season some flour to taste with the seasoning.

Heat some oil in a large skillet.

Sprinkle the squirrel with the seasoning if desired.

Dip the squirrel in the egg and then the flour. Add to hot oil.

Cook over medium heat until browned. Flip as needed.

Serve and enjoy.

*Squirrel Delight *

1 - 2 squirrels, quartered
~ 1/4 cup olive oil
~ salt
~ pepper
~ fresh chopped rosemary

Par boil the squirrels for 10 minutes.

Place in a large skillet with the olive oil.

Season to taste with the salt and pepper.

Sprinkle on the rosemary.

Add water to pan to just the top of the meat.

Cover and simmer for 3 hours.

Serve with mashed potatoes.

Enjoy.

*Almond squirrel with Honey Lime Sauce*

4 whole squirrels 
2 Tablespoons flour 
1 egg 
2 teaspoons soy sauce 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
3/4 cup finely ground almonds 
3/4 cup corn flake crumbs, crushed 
1 Tablespoon Vegetable oil 
1/2 cup apple juice 
juice of 1 lime 
2 teaspoons cornstarch 
*1/4 cup of pure american honey none of that grocery store china stuff *

Directions 
Dip squirrels in flour and shake off excess. Set aside. Combine the egg, soy sauce and pepper in a shallow dish; set aside. In another shallow dish combine ground almonds and corn flake crumbs. Dip squirrels in egg mixture to coat and in almond mixture, pressing so the coating adheres to both sides. Brown squirrels in oil in a non-stick skillet over medium-high heat, until squirrel is no longer pink and juices run clear when cut with a knife. Remove squirrels, set aside. Combine apple juice, lime juice and cornstarch. Add mixture to skillet. Add honey. Cook and stir until thickened and bubbly. Serve squirrels with sauce.

enjoy

 Al


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

This works great for cottontails and just about any other small critter:

Add the skinned and cleaned whole critter to a quart of either chicken or beef stock in a pressure cooker. Cook for ten minutes at ten pounds. Cool and remove the meat from the bones. Finely dice the meat and add mayo or your choice of salad dressing, onion and whatever kind of spices (salt and pepper, mustard, cajun shake, relish, diced peppers, capers.....you get the idea) suit your taste buds. Get creative. Add chinese spices and oils for a special kick. Get hispanic with a little jalapeno, cheese and sour cream. You now have an excellent salad to make samwitches, or eat in front of the TV with a stack of Ritz crackers and doritos. This one is a great catch-all for just about any small game and works great for that inevitable freezer cleaning time! Still got that bowl of turkey cuts in the back of the fridge? Well if it don't smell yet, this'll work on that too!

:wink: Burl


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

A very simple way if your ever out camping(you could improvise at home) is to quarter the critter, then lay out aluminum foil and set the meat in it. Load it up with BBQ sauce of your choice and any spices you find tasty. Wrap the foil so that none of the sauce leaks out and set it in the coals of your fire. Doesnt take to long to cook, maybe 15 minutes or so depending on the heat of the coals. Then just take out and eat right off the bone. Mmmm...tender. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## somdshootnet (Feb 16, 2010)

Crock Pot.

Salt, Pepper, garlic powder, 2 cups of water.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I just shoot em and leave them for the coyote's. Sorry but this Yankee eat's a McDonalds!


----------



## mrtwinz87 (Jul 21, 2010)

marinate it over night in teryaki or mesquite or whatever you prefer and like the taste of (the teryaki is great). Throw it in the crock pot with onions and potatoes and in a few hours delicious and falling off the bone, yum!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Buttermilk Squirrel Pie

2 squirrels, cut up
1 can vegetables, (mixed)
1 can cream of mushroom soup

Boil squirrels and remove meat from bones. Mix all together in casserole dish.

Topping:
1 cup buttermilk
1 stick margarine (melted)
1 cup self rising flour

Mix and pour over top of squirrels in casserole dish. Bake at 375 degrees for 30-45 minutes.

Squirrel Pot Pie

2 dressed squirrels (2 - 2 1/2 lbs.)
2 1/2 cups water
1 1/2 tsp. salt
2 tbsp. butter
Dash of black pepper
Rolled dumplings
Parsley

This is an excellent way to cook old squirrels which are too tough for frying. Wipe thoroughly with a damp cloth and remove all hair. Remove any shot and scent glands. Wash well inside and out with warm water. Cut into serving pieces. Put squirrel into a kettle; add water and salt; heat to boiling. Reduce heat; cover tightly and simmer until very tender (2-3 hours depending on age of animal). The meat should be almost ready to fall from the bones.

Add pepper and butter. Increase the heat until liquid boils. Lay the rolled dumplings over the top of squirrel; cover tightly and cook for 12-15 minutes. Do not lift cover during cooking. Place squirrel in a hot plate and arrange dumplings around the edge. Cooking the dumplings in the liquid should thicken the gravy to just the right consistency. Pour gravy over squirrel and dumplings. A little fresh chopped parsley may be sprinkled over the top for garnish. 4 servings.

Squirrel in Dutch Oven

Clean, dress, and cut up squirrels. Coat in mixture of flour, ginger, salt, and pepper. Brown of all sides in oil. Put browned squirrel in large, heavy DUTCH oven. Add 3/4 cup hot water; cover; and put in 325 degrees oven for 2 hours or until tender.

My Favorite.
Squirrel Jambalaya 
1 Squirrel, medium
Salt and red pepper
3 tb Oil
2 Onions, large, chopped
3 Celery stalks, chopped
1 Garlic clove, chopped
1/4 Bell pepper, chopped
4 tb Parsley, chopped
2 c Uncooked rice, washed
1 1/2 c Water
2 tb Salt

Cut squirrel into serving pieces and season well. Sauté in oil until brown; remove from skillet. Sauté onions, celery, garlic, bell pepper and parsley in oil until wilted. Replace squirrel in skillet; cover and cook slowly about 20 minutes or until squirrel is tender. Add rice and water. Stir thoroughly. Add salt. Cook slowly about 30 minutes or until rice is cooked.

 Al


----------

